# belle-fille / bru



## yserien

J'ai deux femmes à la maison, mariées avec deux de mes fils. Elles parlent souvent avec moi leur français du Lycée. Comment je dois m'adresser à elles : Chère belle-fille ou bien chère bru ? Bru, je dois l'avouer me semble-t-il un peu bizarre, vieux, rouillé....(est il importé de terre des barbares ?) Qu'en pensez vous ? Merci.


----------



## FranParis

Bru est, en effet, un peu vieilli/ot.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Non seulement c'est un vieux mot mais, surtout, il est horrible! 

Je suis convaincu que c'est une abominable suegra (pardon, belle-mère) d'origine espagnole qui, n'osant pas traiter ouvertement de sorcière la femme de son fils, inventa ce nom...

*Yserien*, je vote pour que tu dises *chère belle fille*.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous !

Oh oui, oui, belle-fille c'est autrement plus doux et sympa que bru, qui fait un peu *brut.*

Je revendique la belle-fille et je jette la bru aux poubelles. Parce qu'en plus, si on a une belle-mère on a le droit d'être belles nous aussi. À bas les privilèges !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Merci, belle-fille donc !!!!


----------



## yserien

et je dois ajouter,d'après Trésor :" Bru, du bas latin des Balkans, _brutis_ (IIIème siècle) introduit par les _Goths_ lors de leur pénétration dans l'Empire romain par les Balkans.Bru a été évincé en France par belle-fille"


----------



## mpop

« belle-fille » est effectivement largement préférable à « bru ».

Par contre, suivant le contexte, « chère belle-fille » sera sans doute un peu trop formel. Tout dépendra du degré de formalité dans les rapports. Mais pour un rapport respectueux mais pas trop formel, on utilisera le prénom de la personne à qui on s'adresse, mais en conservant le vouvoiement.


----------



## Alsako

Bonjour ! Je relance cette discussion un peu ancienne...

Sur un papier officiel, (attestation d'accueil pour obtenir un visa) on me demande "Liens de parenté avec le demandeur". La réponse officielle est bru, mais, comme dit plus haut, c'est bien laid. Peut-on mettre belle-fille ? (Pour Wikipedia il s'agit d'un usage impropre.)


----------



## Roméo31

*"Belle-fille" a deux sens* :"épouse du fils" et "fille du conjoint" (au sens de "fille que la personne que l'on épouse a eue d'un autre mariage*"). Quant à "bru", il est vieilli *(en effet)* ou régional*. Quand la confusion est possible, ne pensez-vous pas qu'il serait prudent, sur un document officiel,  d'écrire "belle-fille (bru)" ? Ou alors d'expliciter et d'écrire, par ex. : "épouse de mon fils" ?

Ajout : D'après Ngram Viewer, "bru" s'emploie encore chez les auteurs.


----------



## tilt

Je pense que dans un contexte officiel, il ne faut pas hésiter à écrire _bru_ si c'est le terme approprié.
La beauté de la langue n'émeut que peu les administratifs...


----------



## yannalan

On en parlait l’autre jour avec une amie bourguignonne qui pensait que le terme "belle-fille " était un bretonnisme, elle a eu l'habitude d'employer "bru"...


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,
Ce serait _bru_ qui serait un bretonnisme...
En fait,_ bru_ est un régionalisme de l'Ouest d'après cet ouvrage (§ 6.10.2.1.).

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais ressenti ce mot comme un régionalisme, mais comme un vocable presque sorti de l'usage.

Alsako, quoi qu'il en soit, je te recommande la prudence (v. mon précédent message), surtout si le service auquel tu dois remettre ou envoyer le document n'est pas situé dans l'Ouest...


----------



## Alsako

Merci pour vos conseils. Je vais jouer la prudence et mettre les deux comme le conseille Roméo31.


----------



## yannalan

En Bourgogne Nord (Yonne), c'est le mot courant. En Bretagne, du moins dans l'Ouest bretonnant, nous n'employons pas ce mot. Ce n'est pas un bretonnisme, nous disons en breotn "merc'h kaer" (belle-fille)


----------



## Roméo31

O.K.
Quoi qu'il en soit, le mot "bru" n'est presque plus employé à l'écrit, et il m'étonnerait fort qu'il le soit davantage à loral !


----------



## tilt

On trouve en tout cas mention de ce mot dans des décisions de justice récentes.


----------



## Roméo31

O.K. Ca ne m'étonne pas.


----------

